# how to tie braided dacron



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

im trying out braided line. i went and bought 20lb braided dacron line. but every knot i try to tie it slips or brakes very easly at the point of the knot. can anyone help me with this plz. thank you for any help.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Line to line, line to swivel, line to leader?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

try an improved uni-knot for connection to swivels,albright for connection to mono leader,and homer circle knot for connection to lures


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

line to swivel. i tried the uni-knot. but it keeps sliping or braking at the knot. maybe im doing something wrong


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Try a Palomar knot

John


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

line to swivel fish'n'fool. it's a uniknot with two passes through the swivel. 20lb dacron six or seven turns through the loop. easy to tie, as strong as palomar, won't slip.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

psychonerdbeast said:


> line to swivel fish'n'fool. it's a uniknot with two passes through the swivel. 20lb dacron six or seven turns through the loop. easy to tie, as strong as palomar, won't slip.


Yep


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I once tried to find out what knots were used in the 20's,30's,40's etc for surf fishing with "Cuttyhunk" (linen), and later Dacron lines. The best info was that Cutty and Dacron would typically break at the knot so they went to "Loops" and "knotless knots"whatever they were...in other words nothing was really explained ,named, or illustrated (I think this was due to tight lipped capt. and the first mate who were not willing to share info.). Spider hitch to swivel and leader with perfection loop to swivel were used, or so I gathered. So it would go like this...Dacron with spider looped to barrel swivel, gut leader to perfection loop looped to other end of barrel swivel ,then hook,sinker or lure. Popular was the fish finder rig made up with a with a leather loop.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

HStew said:


> I once tried to find out what knots were used in the 20's,30's,40's etc for surf fishing with "Cuttyhunk" (linen), and later Dacron lines. The best info was that Cutty and Dacron would typically break at the knot so they went to "Loops" and "knotless knots"whatever they were...in other words nothing was really explained ,named, or illustrated (I think this was due to tight lipped capt. and the first mate who were not willing to share info.). Spider hitch to swivel and leader with perfection loop to swivel were used, or so I gathered. So it would go like this...Dacron with spider looped to barrel swivel, gut leader to perfection loop looped to other end of barrel swivel ,then hook,sinker or lure. Popular was the fish finder rig made up with a with a leather loop.


Sounds like maybe just a loop splice on the end of the line. It is very easy to do and would make the knot test out stronger than the running line. I was going to recommend splicing a loop in response to the original post but a lot of people don't use this method even though it is getting popular again with the newer hollowcore braided lines. 

John


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

i used a combo of the Clinched Half Blood and the Clinch Knot and it is holding very nicley with no sliping or breaking at the nknot. thanks for all the help.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

jbrady14- sounds as if you got something that works.
jlentz-those old lines were called by thread number.I.E. 1 thread = 9 lb. test. The thread I used was 3 thread (27 lb. test) which seemed to be the norm for surf casting.I have read articles where 4 and 5 thread was used for surf. 3 thread was way too small in diameter to splice.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

hstew- i do. it holds nice. idk what made me try it. but i did and it is a strong knot. i would tell anyone learning to tie to try this knot


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Double your line into a loop and then tie a uni-knot. It is probably not dacron.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I use the Uni Knot on braid. When I tie to my jig head and swivels I use an eight turn Uni Knot. So far no slippage. Know if your gonna tie braid to a Dacron backer I just use a five turn Uni to Uni Knot on both the backer and the braid. One secret I have is when tightening down on the Braid Dacron combo tighten the Dacron first because the Braid will dig into the Dacron.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i run the line through the swivel twice turn it 7 times then through the loop twice and get some spit on it and pull tight very strong. started trying the palomar for the snap/ swivels to test it out hasnt failed yet


----------

